# Liquid Clomid Dosing



## mggisforme (Apr 1, 2011)

this is probably a dumb question.. but i just received some liquid clomid and the bottle just says 50mg x 60ml and I might just be having a brain fart, but I can't figure out what exactly that means? I need to figure this out. i just don't understand how much would be in one ml .. the only thing i'm thinking is maybe it means there are 60 ml in the bottle and each ml has 50mg? but all it says is 50mg x 60ml... just wanted to clear it up for sure before i took it!! Thanks


----------



## malfeasance (Apr 1, 2011)

I cannot see how it would mean anything else.


----------



## slow-90lx (Apr 1, 2011)

Each ml = 50mg


So you have 60 doses at 50 mg.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

No worries, better to ask the stupid question than do something stupid because you were lazy.  I had to ask that when I first looked into peptides as well.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 1, 2011)

so 1cc would be 50 mg, and there will be 60 of them.


----------



## cutright (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^^^^thats correct


----------



## mggisforme (Apr 2, 2011)

much appreciated! thank you all...


----------

